# Business Russia’s Gazprom Neft to Sell Oil for Rubles, Yuan



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Russian oil company Gazprom Neft has agreed to export 80,000 tons of oil from Novoportovskoye field in the Arctic,payment will be in rubles,some in yuan

http://en.ria.ru/business/20140827/192383783/Russias-Gazprom-Neft-to-Sell-Oil-For-Rubles-Yuan.html


----------

